# Bamboo shrimp



## Steve Smith (15 Oct 2007)

I was lucky enough to be given a couple of these yesterday and what I didn't realise is that they generally feed using a fan system, filtering debris our of the water.  They do however seem to be happy enough eating debris from the gravel.

I was wondering, after doing some reading I think I would like to provide a current for them to feed more naturally, but I'm worried about my planting etc.  Any suggestions on how to create a current low down in the aquarium but not too strong?

One thought was to maybe mount a spray bar vertically in one of the corners.  Thoughts?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Oct 2007)

spray bars a good cos if the flow is too much, you can just drill more holes in it to lessen the force and also to get a better coverage.

the other way would be a variable speed powerhead..


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Oct 2007)

So adding a current low down in my tank (Rio 180) won't cause a problem for the plants?  It'll be near to a group of Crypt. Balansae.


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Oct 2007)

DevUK said:
			
		

> So adding a current low down in my tank (Rio 180) won't cause a problem for the plants?  It'll be near to a group of Crypt. Balansae.



Hi,
     Normally, insufficient current causes a headaches in a tank. Delivering nutrients and CO2 and at the same time removing waste products and minimizing local buildup of toxic products is the function of current. As long as your crypt isn't being battered senseless resulting in tissue rupture or other structural trauma it should appreciate the current.

Cheers,


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Oct 2007)

Thanks a lot 

I might try and mount my spraybar again, and do it vertically and see how it goes!

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Moss Man (4 Nov 2007)

I was planning on getting some of these for my specialised river tank. The water gets cycled roughly 20 times per hour. They like a lot of flow I think. They also do better in established tanks as there is enough floating particles in the water to generally sustain them. However you can supplememnt their diet with extra foods like crushed flake and liquid fry food, a current would be good to let the food get to them.


----------



## thebullit (20 Jun 2008)

i use a spay bar for my 2. its submerged and horizontal and points diagnaly towards there fav rock. they love it and i dont need to offer any special food for them as there in a well established tank. they are blooming red so all is good. had these for over 3-4 months. 2 fem's by the way.


----------

